# GT: Los Angeles (5-0) at Dallas (2-4)



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*Los Angeles (5-0) at Dallas (2-4)*
# Game info: 8:30 pm EST Tue Nov 11, 2008
# TV: KCAL, KTXA​


> Their loss in the NBA finals was disheartening, but it was the way the Los Angeles Lakers went out—a 39-point loss in Game 6—that was the lingering image of their otherwise successful postseason run.
> 
> This season, it’s Los Angeles that’s delivering the blowouts.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/preview?gid=2008111106


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles (5-0) at Dallas (2-4)*

Good luck tonight! :cheers:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles (5-0) at Dallas (2-4)*

This is gonna be a slaughter.....


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles (5-0) at Dallas (2-4)*

im glad left 4 dead demo is out, that way i wont bother watching this massacre


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles (5-0) at Dallas (2-4)*

I have a serious case of something..... I continuously subject myself to torture by watching Dallas sports teams play. Why can't I just move to a different state.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles (5-0) at Dallas (2-4)*

What's up with Brandon Bass and Diop?
Taking breaks after huge contracts?

Oh and Jason Kidd is pretty good heh? Lost a step but he's not the problem right now.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles (5-0) at Dallas (2-4)*

Yawn...

I really don't know what to say anymore, it's the same problems we have been talking about for months (or years) now.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles (5-0) at Dallas (2-4)*

Wow. Another FOURTH QUARTER COLLAPSE.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles (5-0) at Dallas (2-4)*

how was gerald green?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles (5-0) at Dallas (2-4)*



edwardcyh said:


> how was gerald green?


Right now, he is the best part of this team.


----------

